# The perfect black smokey eye



## SQUALID (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Do your base, primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow fallouts.









2. Put a black base of your choice on the eyelid to get
a deep black color. Creme shadow, eye
pencil, whatever you've got and like.








3. Put a thick layer of black eyeshadow on your lid.








4. Put a dark grey shadow in the crease and blend
it up towards the brow and down into the black.








5. Put the dark grey in the lower lash line, from
the inner to the outer corner of the eye.








6. Now put the black on the
outer third of the lower lashline.








7. Put a highlighter of your choice under your eyebrow and
the inner corner of your eye. Draw a thick black eyeliner on
your upper lid and black liner on your waterline.








8. Fill in your brow and do your mascara. Done!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting this-the end result really is perfect and gorgeous. I always have so much trouble with the smoky eye and this tutorial really helped me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 30, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## n_c (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 30, 2009)

Faboosh!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2009)

Love this. Doing this.


----------



## divinetriangle (Jul 1, 2009)

So perfect and easy...  Thank you for this.  I think my problem with the smokey eye is I make it more complicated than it needs to be!  I will definitely be doing this look!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you, darlings! :*


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

How did you manage to have the colour looks glittery-ish in the second pic, matte in the next one and then glittery again?


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## divinetriangle (Jul 2, 2009)

It looks like she used a black, glittery base, then applied a matte black shadow over it... and perhaps the dark grey she applied next had some fallout during the blending process.


----------



## divinetriangle (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_How did you manage to have the colour looks glittery-ish in the second pic, matte in the next one and then glittery again?_

 
It looks like she used a black, glittery base, then applied a matte black shadow over it... and perhaps the dark grey she applied next had some fallout during the blending process.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!! I've always been afraid of doing a smokey look but you made it look so easy and the finished look is simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jul 10, 2009)

This is so simple, and it's gorgeous!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 12, 2009)

Have never tried anything this dark before. But I just bought blackground paint pot so I am going to give it a go tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Out of interest, what products did you use, particularly the grey and the highlight colour?


----------



## glamscientist (Jul 13, 2009)

that is truly a beautiful smokey eye!  and those brows!  stunning!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

